# Melting ludwigia



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Any suggestions on how to deal with my Ludwigia repens "melting". Plant is growing at healthy rate along with the other plants in tank but then it seems to get "infected" and leaves just turn brown and dissolve. It tends to work its way from bottom up. Tank is non CO2 with Excel and ferts per Tom Barr's recommendations in "Non CO2 Methods".

Thanks, Bill


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

I think its the Excel that is causing it, this used to happen to my Ludwigia Repens "rubin" when i dosed Excel, basically the leaves would melt and drop from the plant from the bottom up and exactly as you describe the plant would seem to be growing at a normal healthy rate, but if you looked a bit closer the bottom leaves looked like &*$£, i stopped dosing Excel when i got a pressurised system for the tank, with pressurised co2 i dont have this problem any longer, the other thing i noticed (couldnt fail to notice ) was the Ludwigia went an intense red when i was dosing the Excel, i know plants will colour up when you are dosing Excel but the colour of the Ludwigia was intense, i dosed this tank with Excel for probably 3-4 months the rest of the plants did fine.


----------

